# iMac cleaning



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I've my iMac G5 for about 18 months now and love the OS compared to my previous PCs. My question today is - does it need "cleaning" of some sort as some of the applications seem slow to respond once I've clicked on their individual icons....Firefox for instance sometimes takes up to a cound of "six thousand" before it opens....and there are a few more like that.

I've tried applejack and downloaded it but it just sits on my desktop and won't load.

My system says I have 193.6 GB of free space but it also says I have some 420,000 files and 192,000 folders !!!! Is that an indication that cleaning is required ?

Would appreciate thoughts on freebies or otherwise.

Airforce


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know anything about iMac but I do know if you got Firesfox and Extensions that some Extensions and the more Extensions you add the longer it will take open.
Easy way to find out is to go to if it is layed out like windows is go to programs, Mozilla Firefox, and then click on Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode).
It will load Firefox without the added themes, plugins and extensions and should open really fast.
If it does open faster then you know it is a extension or something you added that now loads when Firefox opens.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Firefox is notorious for its slow openings.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Wouldn't hurt to verify/repair permissions: Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility.


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the help.

For YANKEE ROSE - - I did the "verify" on the HD and on the Maxtor and verifying permissions shows that some should be set at 0 and the check shows they are at 501.....

Here's a sample response:User differs on ./Library/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt, should be 0, owner is 501
Permissions differ on ./Library/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt, should be -rw-rw-r-- , they are -rw-r--r-- 
Permissions differ on ./private/var/log/secure.log, should be -rw------- , they are -rw-r----- 

any danger (?) in asking for "repair disk permissions "?

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again -

I recommend clicking Repair Permissions. You should notice a positive improvement.

Good luck!


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi - - have just done the repair permissions on my HD and rebooted.

Seems (?) to do that faster than it had as well so did my accessing the WWW.

Will report in a couple of days re improvement..

Thanks again.

Airforce


----------



## airforce16764 (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you one and all for your suggestions.

I did use the Yankee Rose suggestion to Repair Permissions and after a couple of days I sense a faster system operating in all phases....Thank you once again Rose....help is much appreciated.

Airforce


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Cool! :up: 

Glad to hear that made a noticeable improvement. Thanks for reporting back.


----------

